# mod_rewrite - Regulärer Ausdrück für den "Abgleich des Hashwertes mit URL"



## Noeden (29. Oktober 2011)

Hallo 

Also was ich machen möchte:

Zunächst habe ich nur folgende URL per modrewrite umgewandelt:

domain.de/Interessantes -> domain.de/index.php?inhalt=interessantes

```
RewriteRule ^([a-zA-Z]+)/? /index.php?con=$1
```

das hat auch super funktioniert. Mein Problem ist, dass ich jetzt per AJAX Inhalte lade und einen Hash an den URL anhänge, welcher dann per mod_rewrite erste "Variable" überschreiben soll, da der Hashwert ja die aktuelle Angabe ist, wo der Benutzer sich gerade befindet. (Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine, ich möchte, dass der Benutzer, obwohl er per Ajax Inhalte nachlädt, sich genau die Seite bookmarken kann oder an Andere verschicken kann. )

Dann habe ich mir gedacht, ich mache mir folgendes zu Nutze:
Wenn man "domain.de?inhalt=alt&inhalt=neu" aufruft, benutzt der Server "inhalt=neu". Also habe ich mir folgende umständliche Regel gebaut, die im Regextester auch funktioniert (der zeigt mir aber nicht den Inhalt der Variablen $n an)

```
RewriteRule ^([a-zA-Z]+)/?[a-zA-Z/\?&=]*(#(([a-zA-Z]+)/?).*|) /index.php?inhalt=$1&inhalt=$4
```

Jetzt bekomme ich aber einen internal Server Error. Ich habe die Odercondition am Ende gemacht, damit ich die runden Klammern nicht quantifizieren muss, damit ich durchzählen kann für die Variablen.

Ich entschuldige mich schonmal für meine Artikulation (mein Kopf raucht) und für den ****igen regulären Ausdruck . Hab mit denen noch kaum Erfahrung un für mich zumindest, sind die Dinger nicht ganz trivial 

Danke im Voraus!
Noeden


----------



## Noeden (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich wollte nur sagen, dass ich auch für entfernte Tipps dankbar wäre, oder gute Anleitungen zu dem Thema, obwohl ich eigentlich dachte es verstanden zu haben, aber ich komme in dem Problem leider einfach nicht weiter. 

DANKE


----------

